

NeatShow.js : A jQuery plugin to fade in images beautifully on your website - aniketpant
http://stevepapa.com/neatshowjs/

======
jffry

      DOWNLOAD 
      neatshow.js 1,335 bytes
    

Could you find it in your heart to add two more bytes somewhere?

~~~
pearjuice
Sure, just slap two more bytes on it for the sake of meta.

~~~
jffry
It's not like you couldn't ensure that it got minified away or anything...

~~~
pearjuice
Then why bother? Do you have OCD?

------
some1else
img { opacity: 0; transition: opacity .2s; }; img.loaded { opacity: 1; };

$(function(){ $('img').load(function(){this.addClass('loaded')}) });

~~~
rsiqueira
It works with $(this).addClass instead of this.addClass:
$('img').load(function(){ $(this).addClass('loaded')});

------
venticco
Why no CSS transitions?

------
Kiro
The fade is lagging for me (Macbook Pro, Chrome).

------
philliphaydon
Does this load in only when they are visible in the viewable area, or do they
fade in everywhere?

------
marutib
jQuery lazy load does the same thing and has been around for long.

[http://jquery.eisbehr.de/lazy/index.php?c=effects](http://jquery.eisbehr.de/lazy/index.php?c=effects)

~~~
4lun
Lazy load waits until the images are visible (or just about to be) in the
viewport before loading the actual image, this doesn't appear to do that.

~~~
philliphaydon
In that case Lazy load is better IMO.

------
splatzone
Nice work :)

------
JensRantil
Why not just use CSS3 animation?

